# Polaris Ranger Crew Roof/Sound System



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

I want to put a sound system in my ranger I'm thinking a roof system. 
Y'all have any picture or suggestions? 


Thanks!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

BaffinPEN said:


> I want to put a sound system in my ranger I'm thinking a roof system.
> Y'all have any picture or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


We make one for the 2010-2013 Ranger Crew that looks and sounds great. There are a ton of options out there. Give me a call and I'll help you any way I can

http://www.bigcountryoutdoors.net/S...ris-Crew-Stereo-Light-Combo/product_info.html

Thanks,

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

mounted my speakers in two back corners of cab above driver and passenger head - put radio in slot on dash and sounded great


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

$80 for a pyle 2 channel amp and waterproof 6.5 speakers on amazon. Particle board to cut rings to mount speakers, two 6 inch pvc caps from Lowes(HD doesn't carry them), couple ubolts, sand the caps and paint them with bedliner spray paint from Lowes, mount where every you want, and plug in your iPhone you be rocking. Mine sounds great and is plenty loud. On the amp don't install the wired rotating gain knob, it's not a volume knob, and on the amp there is a rubber cap that you have to open and turn the gain knob up with a small flat head( I thought mine was fried so installed mine twice). Total cost ~$100 and sounds awesome enough. Full speed on my Ranger 900XP and it is plenty loud.

Also Carey and the guys at Boat Lift are great guys and have great stuff. I have their windshield basket.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Stay away from SSV works. Junk is all i am going to say. Mine is falling apart and quit working last week all together.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wet sounds make a utv sound system that's bad ***
Amp head unit speakers subs all in one


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We use the Ecoxgear in our Ranger...water proof, portable...take it into the cabin, out on the porch; wherever we want. We were going to go with speakers, etc., but being able to take it in and out of the Ranger and to be able to play our music from our iPhones sold it for me.

Well that and it being tough as nails and water proof did.

http://www.amazon.com/Grace-Digital-ECOXGEAR-Waterproof-Bluetooth/dp/B008MG5V80/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375745297&sr=8-1&keywords=ecoxgear

TH


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Went ahead and called the guys at hydrotunes who did the system in my mastercraft. They are going to install a pretty sweet system with XM (no phone service or FM at lease). I will post pictures when I'm done.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> We use the Ecoxgear in our Ranger...water proof, portable...take it into the cabin, out on the porch; wherever we want. We were going to go with speakers, etc., but being able to take it in and out of the Ranger and to be able to play our music from our iPhones sold it for me.
> 
> Well that and it being tough as nails and water proof did.
> 
> ...


TH, how do you have it set up in the ranger?? did you rig some sort of mounting bracket that you can remove it from to take in and out of the ranger? seems like it would be sweet to put a bracket on the rear cage that the speaker can be easily removed from


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Slim, actually it sits on the front dash against the windshield most of the time. It's clad in rubber so it doesn't slide or move around when it's sitting there, doesn't rattle. When it's hot and we don't have the windshield on we hang it on the rear roll bar under the roof so the sound plays forward from behind us.

We have an 800 Crew if that helps you. We really like it and the sound is great.

TH


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> When it's hot and we don't have the windshield on we hang it on the rear roll bar under the roof so the sound plays forward
> 
> TH


That's what I'm thinkin, rig something to hang it from the rear, and the price is right. Thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You'll like it.

TH


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> We use the Ecoxgear in our Ranger...water proof, portable...take it into the cabin, out on the porch; wherever we want. We were going to go with speakers, etc., but being able to take it in and out of the Ranger and to be able to play our music from our iPhones sold it for me.
> 
> Well that and it being tough as nails and water proof did.
> 
> ...


Just ordered one! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool and you're welcome. Hope you like it, we sure do.

TH


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Cool and you're welcome. Hope you like it, we sure do.
> 
> TH


so you just recharge the speaker battery occasionally?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> so you just recharge the speaker battery occasionally?


Correct. It has a lithium battery that lasts a long time, I think 10 hours of play, and it charges very fast.

TH


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Got about 150 bucks and a case of beer in this one. 1/8 aluminum sprayed in rhino liner. Sturdy enough I can stand on it.
Tunes run off an ipod hooked to an amp and two 6" marine speakers. Truly one of a kind:biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Checkout Pro Box Tops
http://www.proboxrocks.com/


----------

